# Curvaceous - By XxDollarBillxX



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey All,
Im loving this Inkscape Program, Special Thanks to Hrawk for his tutorial on his channel on how to use this software.

Started Doodling and came up with another design.

I really like this as well so i am putting it up to see if anyone is interested.

If you look at it please leave some feedback, positive or negative feedback is ok

Also check the classifieds, i have some things for sale to Australians.

Looking forward to feedback,

Ammended: Added V2, Widened The Forks And Reshaped

Ammended: Added V3, Made the Fork tips and Sides Wider without affecting the gap between forks to ensure strength During Manufacture


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this design.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the designs!


----------

